# has anyone ever heard of



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

a dog named fighting peter?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The American Pit Bull Terrier ... - Google Books

He was at stud in this clip.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nope never heard of that dog b4..how come?


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

CH TUDOR'S FIGHTING PETER (3XW)
OFFSPRING SIBLINGS PEDSTATS PRINTER FRIENDLY
BREEDER: J.P. COLBY
OWNER: EARL TUDOR
REGISTRATION #: U.K.C. 128-960
SEX: MALE
COLOR: BRINDLE
CONDITIONED WEIGHT: 33-34#
POSTED: 2001-04-09
LAST MODIFIED: 2004-05-19
PEDIGREE HAS BEEN SEEN: 55542 TIMES

FIGHTING PETER WAS THE FIRST U.K.C. PIT CHAMPION OF RECORD.
4 GENERATION PEDIGREE
First Second Third Fourth
(Sire) COLBY'S GALTIE EDWARDS' GALTIE (IMPORTED) HUTTON'S BILLY (IRELAND) UNKNOWN
UNKNOWN
HUTTON'S KIT (IRELAND) UNKNOWN
UNKNOWN
EDWARDS' GASS (IMPORTED) HUTTON'S PRINCE (IRELAND) UNKNOWN
UNKNOWN
HUTTON'S SPECK (IRELAND) UNKNOWN
UNKNOWN
(Dam) COLBY'S NANCY (1912) COLBY'S BUNCH COLBY'S PINCHER (24XW) JACK WHITE'S TEDDY (2XW)
CH COLBY'S PANSY 3XW
COLBY'S NELL I COLBY'S TIGE (2XW)
COLBY'S ROSE (1910'S)
COLBY'S MONKEY COLBY'S SPRING COLBY'S TIGE (2XW)
COLBY'S NEITZ (BENEITZ)
COLBY'S DOLLY (1906) COLBY'S TIGE (2XW)
COLBY'S NEITZ (BENEITZ)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Is his blood still listed in peds nowadays?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep I was going to say he is talking about in Colby's book.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

can someone find me more info on this dog please? listed peds from now??


----------

